
The Crisis in Higher Education - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/featured-story/429376/the-crisis-in-higher-education/?a=f
======
waterlesscloud
It's amusing to see experts say it may work for STEM courses but won't work
for liberal arts classes.

I'm finding Coursera's Modern American Poetry class to be extremely engaging,
and it's entirely due to the quality of the instructor and his team. He's got
endless enthusiasm for his subject, the method in which the class is
delivered, and in teaching as many people as possible to love poetry.

It's a shining example of what's possible with the right teacher.

The lesser professors out there had better up their game, whatever their
subject. The competition is here, and its fierce.

